# Proper Loader and Pusher Selection



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Good evening, for a little over a year and a half now i have been shopping for a wheel loader. when i originally started looking around i didn't really have a need for a loader, however we have grown significantly over the past two years and i am on the cusp of needing one. Currently we run a Cat272D XHP through a large bulk of our accounts, roughly 17 acres, some accounts are wide open and others are standard "home depot" style parking lots with islands and drive lanes. the Cat handles them fine up to 4-5" after that is becomes a nightmare. We have recently signed a decent sized property that the cat skid steer would be delegated to next season. i am looking for something with some more pushing power, stacking power, and generally something to bail us out in larger storms. We typically get very wet heavy snows. i have spoken to quite a few people up north who run monster pushers on loaders with the drier light snow. the largest id be looking to go is 12' and it would be a metal pless pusher with the live edge. i am basically shopping 3 different loaders, for a few different reasons.

The first being a Case 321F, it weighs right around 13k lbs. and would be great to be able to haul on our own equipment and place it where it needs to go. the issue i have with the case is how much more efficient or how much more pushing power does it provide over a large skid steer? additionally i haven't been able to figure out a pusher size for them, i'm thinking 12' of the shorter skid steer style. i think a 12' backhoe "Taller" style would be a little much for it in the wet heavier snows.

The second and third loaders i'm looking at are the Volvo L45 and Cat 910 both at 17-18k lbs. i feel these would be a large improvement in pushing power over a skid steer, obviously, however they are also much more expensive over the smaller case machine. on either of these loaders i would put a 12' "Taller" pusher on them. i most likely wouldn't go any larger than 12' because we road it between properties (they are all within a mile of each other). i also feel that i probably wouldn't out grow one of these larger loaders, there is nothing else in the area we are working that would warrant a larger loader, and having one of these 18k lb. machines could handle the remaining city block of properties that i am working on acquiring.

i am just looking for feedback on machine size and pusher size for the models mentioned. i know the dealers make a large difference but there is a CAT and Volvo Dealer within walking distance of my shop and the case dealer is about 25 minutes away, all three dealers off road service. also if the larger machine is worth 20k for what we are doing. I can post overhead pictures of our accounts if you guys would like to see how much area we are doing and what type of lots they are. i would invest in the dual speed on any machine we purchase which i believe most of them now get up to 21 MPH.


I know this is a long winded post, so i appreciate any feedback received.

Thank you Gentlemen


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not sure where it they all fall in, but I am running a 244K on a pretty broken up lot right now in place of the S650 we did it with last year. I can't give you accurate time comparisons, because the "operator" that was there last year was...well...less than an operator. I do have it figured at 4 hours and I did it in 2.5, the first time I ran it with the PlowMaxx and the loader overall...2-3" of snow, fairly heavy because the pavement had warmed up. 

It works very well at that site and another much smaller one up the road. The 3rd account is larger and it works great on the lighter snowfalls. I'm not sure of the turning difference between that and a 344 as well as weight and HP, but I will definitely be checking those when the lease on the 244 is up. 

It is a fantastic machine for small to medium size lots and OK for large under the right circumstances. It will outpush the S650 all day long...and I had a 8-13 PlowMaxx on that and a 9-15 on the 244. 

So in your case, I would be looking at the next size up, as you are. They'll handle a 12' all day long with ease until you get into feet of snow.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok thank you sir. The 244 is the equivalent to the case 321 and the 344 is the equivalent to the l45 and 910.


Why lease? doesnt it make more sense to just purchase? leasing seems like a waste of money. after 7 years of leasing you could pay off a machine outright.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

James 
A guy in Wallingford has both 344 and 244 loaders. He runs 10’ boxes on them both. 344 runs a loader box and the 244 is a backhoe model


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

fireside said:


> James
> A guy in Wallingford has both 344 and 244 loaders. He runs 10' boxes on them both. 344 runs a loader box and the 244 is a backhoe model


What's a 10' loader model box look like...?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It’s taller and deeper


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

fireside said:


> It's taller and deeper


I'd hope seems like a waste of iron for only 10'....


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I know Shawn, but at that point I’d just get another skid if i wanted to stick with a ten foot box.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Ok thank you sir. The 244 is the equivalent to the case 321 and the 344 is the equivalent to the l45 and 910.
> 
> Why lease? doesnt it make more sense to just purchase? leasing seems like a waste of money. after 7 years of leasing you could pay off a machine outright.


I'm sure Mark will expand on this....I would have a hard time buying a new machine today unless you are willing to get rid of it The day the warranty runs out...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm sure Mark will expand on this....I would have a hard time buying a new machine today unless you are willing to get rid of it The day the warranty runs out...


I think they finally got the new big trucks figured out so the equipment should follow.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

James I’m all in with the 12’ box. Remember I have a 12’ box on my loader just an option to talk to him running box machines. He runs 10’ box’s so they can run around route 5 with no problems. He had me almost convinced on the 10’ so glad I went with the 12’


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'd hope seems like a waste of iron for only 10'....


It works for them since the early 90's so there must be something to it.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah we r on industrial park roads so a 12’ isn’t really an issue. Most of the time if there’s cops around which there usually is, they sit in one of our lots because it’s nice and clean lol.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think they finally got the new big trucks figured out so the equipment should follow.


Keep thinking that.......Ever had Cat...Deere or any of them come out and work on a piece of equipment....It's a freaking eye opener


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah ive had cat come to work on my skid on a job before. lets just say thank god it was under warranty.

Tech Time
Travel time
Mileage Fee
etc
etc
etc


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Keep thinking that.......Ever had Cat...Deere or any of them come out and work on a piece of equipment....It's a freaking eye opener


I havent but the equipment dealer just up the road has and we were just talking about it. Cat was up there for 1 week looking at 2 pcs of equipment, didnt fix either one but did tell them what they thought was wrong with them and charged them $5000.


----------

